# British Brand Director seeking employment in New York



## newyorkbound (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi everyone

Having travelled to NY numerous times and having turned 30 this year i feel it is now time to make the move and work in another country, namely America, NY! Difficult I know! Bad timing I know!

British friends of mine that work in NY currently in a design agency got transferred from their London office to the NY office. Unfortunately my current employer is only UK based so transferring is not an option. 

Does anyone know if there is a specific recruitment agency that caters for sponsoring employees??

I have 8 years experience in account management having worked at various big branding agencies, degree level education as well as other numerous marketing qualifications and would consider any job within the design industry. 

Any advice at all is gratefully received. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

I would be very wary of any recruitment agency that caters to those seeking work visas - especially if they charge you a fee for finding a job. The way recruiting works in the US is that it's the employer who pays the fee for finding "the perfect" candidate for the job.

It really won't be easy - especially right now - but I would start doing a job campaign for myself, approaching companies directly with a resumé and cover letter. Look at the job ads in the newspapers online (NY Times, Wall St. Journal, etc.). You're chances are far better approaching companies that have openings, though cold calling sometimes works, too. Sometimes answering job ads in the paper will put you onto a genuine headhunter who can help you along (and who will get paid by the employer).

You should also plan on making one or two "interview trips" at your own expense. Mention in your cover letters that you are planning on being in NY "in the near future" - then book your flights once you've had a positive reply or two or work things around a "vacation trip" to NY. Ask your friend who got transferred if there are any openings in his company (either in London or in NY). And don't pooh pooh any job offers from international companies that could potentially transfer you after a couple of years. (Much better visa, for one thing!)

It won't be easy, but it's not entirely impossible. (I did much the same thing only in reverse - US to Europe.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------

